# Tell me what you think.



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

so I am looking at this trailer. what do you think? this is the ad from craigslist that has the photos but I have atatched 2 pics.

2004 Chaparral two horse bumper pull combo trailer for sale. 
Great condition, good floors, good tires and spare tire, rubber mats, electrical is good, manger, two saddle rack with small storage area, nd new paint, and rust protection (underneath and in wheel wells) done last year. 
Step up trailer, have used to haul two large horses (both 16 hands QH, TW), and center divider is removal so the trailer can be used as a box stall. 
Can be fully enclosed with pre fitted plexiglass for the slots in the railing. 
The measurements are: from ceiling to floor is 6 1/2 ft, width is 6 ft, floor length without manger is 7 1/2 ft, overall length inside including manager 10 ft, 3000 pounds.
Has electric brakes, and clean title in hand. Selling for $3,000/obo cash, money, or cashier's check only. Will not do payments and/or leases.

Door Open etc








Outside


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like a really nice, well cared for trailer. Stock combo?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

something looks odd about how the rear of the trailer is closer to the tires that the front tires. I think that may be close to new price possibly.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

I am guessing that it has a partician in the middle. Here is a photo


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> something looks odd about how the rear of the trailer is closer to the tires that the front tires. I think that may be close to new price possibly.


what do you mean?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> something looks odd about how the rear of the trailer is closer to the tires that the front tires. I think that may be close to new price possibly.


There's nothing wrong with the back of the trailer, it's just a smaller trailer with a front storage area.

Yes, the price is close to new, but it appears to be in good shape.

It's a stock combo, since the partition can be taken out to make one big area, and there's no steel bar separating the back of the trailer. My trailer has a steel bar running from the top of the trailer to the bottom. Next trailer I buy isn't going to have that.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

ahh. Do you think I should get it?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's a nice trailer and was just repainted and the undercarriage coated with no-rust, so if you like it and it shows well, I don't see why not. You are going to see it first, right?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The fact the the back of the trailer is lower is because that hitch need more "drop". If that is your truck it is hitched to, you need to get a drop hitch to make it ride dead level. Having that "uphill" slant is hard on the horses.

That is a fairly high price for a trailer on its second coat of paint. But, if it suits you, it is just right!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Paint & undercoating can hide a lot of rust, for a while.
Take it to a mechanic & have it checked out, especially the underside.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> It's a nice trailer and was just repainted and the undercarriage coated with no-rust, so if you like it and it shows well, I don't see why not. You are going to see it first, right?


Why would you repaint it unless it is to hide something? Also if it is close to new price why wouldn't you buy a new one and it would be 8 years newer and not rusty yet


----------

